# Baby and Pregnancy Survey :)



## tinkerbelle93

*Your Name:* Hannah 
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 18 
*Age you were when you gave birth:* A few weeks before turning 19. 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* It was really early, a few days after my period was due, so 4 weeks ish? 
*Was your baby planned?:* Not really, I wasn't being particularly careful though, i just guess I didn't think it would happen to me. 
*If not, how did it happen?:* from being silly and forgetting to use condoms!
*Who was with you when you found out?:* Just me and the toilet lol! 
*How did you feel?:* Surprised, disbelief, excited, nervous, scared, sad- a whole lot of emotions! 
*Who did you tell first?*: My best friend then my OH. 
*How did your parents react?:* I left it really late until I told them but they were happy and supportive and i felt guilty for being scared to tell them. 
*How did your OH react?:* Happy, excited, gave me a hug. 
*How did your friends react?:* my best friend wasn't that nice at first, told me How I'd ruined my life etc. but she came round eventually, everyone else was really positive. 
*How did your plans change?:* No going to university was the main thing- I had a place at one for September so had to decline it. my career plan is pretty much the same though, I'm just doing open uni instead. 
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? *up and down. I had a hard time dealing with my life going the opposite to how i'd planned and sometimes I didn't like the thought of how it was going to change, other times i was happy and excited though. 


*Did you stay team yellow or find out? *Found out, I wanted to stay team yellow but didn't have the will power! 
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* No, not really, although I think OH wanted a boy. 
*How did you feel when you found out?:* Happy and excited, I couldn't wait to start buying blue. 
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* Not really, until the last few weeks when i was measuring small so had to have a few scans to make sure he was growing correctly. 


*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* Nine days late! 
*Who were your birthing partners?:* My OH. 
*What type of birth did you have?:* Forceps. 
*What pain relief did you receive?*: Gas and air, then had to have a spinal injection at the end for forceps. 
*How much did your baby weigh?:* 6lb 3oz  


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Breastfed for a month then combi-fed for another month, then bottles. 
*If bottle-feeding why?:* Oliver cluster-fed every night and I kept getting mastitis, in the end bottle-feeding was the best for us both. 
*How old is your baby now?* Nine months! 
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* Crawling, crawling up to furniture then holding on and standing up, saying baba nana etc. and two bottom teeth  
*How do you find being a mummy?:* Hard but it's amazing! 
*Do you want more children, when?: * Yes and within the next five years, I think another 1 or 2.


----------



## devon_91x

*Your Name:* Devon
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 19
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 20
*How far along were you when you found out?: * I think about 4 weeks.
*Was your baby planned?: *No. 
*If not, how did it happen?: *I had sickness and stupidly forgot that it effects the pill! :dohh:
*Who was with you when you found out?: *Just me. And my dog! 
*How did you feel?:* Emotionally overwhelmed.
*Who did you tell first?: *My OH, then my sister.
*How did your parents react?: *I kinda let my mum figure it out for herself and she was annoyed. I think she would have taken it better had i told her face to face.
*How did your OH react?: *Shocked, upset, scared. 
*How did your friends react?: *One of my friends had just had a little boy so was really happy for me. Well all my friends were actually!
*How did your plans change?: *They didn't. I was already working full time, and i am going back to work in April.
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?* More and more excited as each day passed.


*Did you stay team yellow or find out*? I found out. Looking back now i wish i had stayed team yellow tho, as i had a horrible birth experience and would have loved that suprise at the end.
*Did you have a preference to the gender?: *I just wanted a healthy baby, but deep down i really did want a little girl :)
*How did you feel when you found out?: *Over the bloody moon!
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* None at all.


*Did your baby arrive early or late?: *13 days late, little rascal!
*Who were your birthing partners?: *My OH. 
*What type of birth did you have?: *EMCS.
*What pain relief did you receive?:* Painkillers, gas and air, failed epidural then a spinal for EMCS.
*How much did your baby weigh?: *9.2lb!


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Breastfed for 2 weeks, then combi for a week, then formula feed since.
*If bottle-feeding why?: *I really wanted to BF for 4-6 months but never realised how demanding it would be on me. 
*How old is your baby now?* 8 weeks today!
*What milestones have they recently achieved?: *Can hold head up when on stomach, smiling, cooing. :kiss:
*How do you find being a mummy?: *Very stressful but worth it!
*Do you want more children, when?: * I'd like another one within the next 2 years!


----------



## beanzz

*Your Name:* Josie 
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 18 
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 18 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* 5 weeks
*Was your baby planned?:* no 
*If not, how did it happen?:* failed mini-pill and didn't bother with condoms to back up. 
*Who was with you when you found out?:* I was on my lonesome 
*How did you feel?:* shocked but really happy
*Who did you tell first?*: My best friend then FOB 
*How did your parents react?:* both were excited :) 
*How did your OH react?:* scared and shocked 
*How did your friends react?:* they were ecstatic :haha: 
*How did your plans change?:* only change it made to my life was no more alcohol and giving up smoking 
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? *I was convinced I would lose my baby til I reached about 27 weeks and then my excitement grew so much I forgot all about my previous paranoia :) 


*Did you stay team yellow or find out? *i found out. I wanted to know more than anything so didn't even think about staying team yellow. 
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* I wanted a boy but would have been just as in love with a girl if that was what I was given. I got my boy though :cloud9: 
*How did you feel when you found out?:* over the moon! 
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* nothing serious. Had really low BP so kept passing out but other than that it was perfect and really easy. 


*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* 10 days late! 
*Who were your birthing partners?:* FOB and my mum :) 
*What type of birth did you have?:* normal 
*What pain relief did you receive?*: Gas and air 
*How much did your baby weigh?:* 8lb 3oz 


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Breastfeeding. &#10084;
*If bottle-feeding why?:* - 
*How old is your baby now?* 6 months 
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* sitting unassisted and shouting loads of random things like "dadadada", "bababababababa" and "blebleblebleh" :haha: 
*How do you find being a mummy?:* amazing, I love it! 
*Do you want more children, when?: * I only want one more unless I have twins next :p


----------



## ohgoshdanii

Your Name: Danii
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 14
Age you were when you gave birth: 15
How far along were you when you found out?: 5.5 weeks
Was your baby planned?: yus c:
If not, how did it happen?: 
Who was with you when you found out?: me && the potty c:
How did you feel?: excited yet scared!
Who did you tell first?: oh && my mom 
How did your parents react?: mom was disappointed
How did your OH react?: very happy:D
How did your friends react?: some thought it was made up & some were supportive:D
How did your plans change?: didnt really change
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? excited but also stressed:c


Did you stay team yellow or find out? found out c:
Did you have a preference to the gender?: girl, had a gut feeling:D
How did you feel when you found out?: i cried, i was guna have a little annabel<3
Did you have any pregnancy complications? nope! i measured behind for 2 weeks, but caught up


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 3 days early:D
Who were your birthing partners?: oh&&mom
What type of birth did you have?: vaginal o;
What pain relief did you receive?: epidural
How much did your baby weigh?: 7 pounds 5 ounces<3


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:tried breast && pumping, but bottle feed now
If bottle-feeding why?: breast didnt work for either of us/;
How old is your baby now? 8 months!!<3
What milestones have they recently achieved?: has 4 teeth, crawls, claps, tries standing alone && walks aided:D
How do you find being a mummy?: challenging, but i love it so freaking much
Do you want more children, when?: yus, was pregnant but lost it:( but were ttc for number 3 now

<3


----------



## bumblebeexo

Your Name: Ashley
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17 (turned 18 about 2 weeks later though!)
Age you were when you gave birth: 18
How far along were you when you found out?: Around 6 weeks
Was your baby planned?: Yes
Who was with you when you found out?: Nobody, I didn't tell anyone I was doing the test!
How did you feel?: Shocked, happy, scared
Who did you tell first?: My OH
How did your parents react?: Mum was happy, Dad took a bit of time
How did your OH react?: Really excited
How did your friends react?: I only told 1 before my 12 week scan, but she was great!
How did your plans change?: Nothing, I had already left school and in a full-time job.. I was meant to be doing training through work, but that's not changed just been post-poned until I'm back
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? That it was going by soo slowly!
Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out
Did you have a preference to the gender?: Not at all
How did you feel when you found out?: Surprised, was convinced it was a boy!
Did you have any pregnancy complications? They were worried about my BP, but that only lasted a few weeks.. I also had SPD :(

Did your baby arrive early or late?: Five days overdue
Who were your birthing partners?: OH
What type of birth did you have?: Vaginal
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air
How much did your baby weigh?: 8lb 9o

Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottle
If bottle-feeding why?: I had to be rushed to theatre after having LO, needed general anasethtic and a blood transfusion (I lost half the blood in my body!) so breast feeding was out the picture for a few days as I was so ill. I didn't see the point in changing when she was feeding so well. 
How old is your baby now? 10 weeks
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Smiles!
How do you find being a mummy?: Love it, no regrets!
Do you want more children, when?: Yes, I want another one or two.. Maybe in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## 060509.x

*Your Name:* Trish
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 18 
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 19 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* About 5 weeks. 
*Was your baby planned?:* No
*If not, how did it happen?:* We weren't using condoms, but were tracking my ovulation to avoid it happening but this time we just forgot to check
*Who was with you when you found out?:* OH was in my bedroom, I was in the bathroom
*How did you feel?:* Shocked
*Who did you tell first?:* Showed OH the test, then told my best friend.
*How did your parents react?:* My mum hugged me, my aunt *live with her* just laughed and said well there's not much you can do now is there? :haha: 
*How did your OH react?:* He was devastated, soon as I showed him he just turned away from me.
*How did your friends react?:* My best friend was a bit surprised, but was happy, others were happy too
*How did your plans change?: * Had to stop going to college after a month, I was just about to start my first year but knew there was no way I could handle it.
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?* I didn't really feel anything tbh, I mean until she started to move more I just didn't really think it was real. I enjoyed it though, really loved it. I wanted to go overdue.


*Did you stay team yellow or find out?* We found out.
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* I did want a boy, but actually glad it was a girl now.
*How did you feel when you found out?:* I didn't really feel anything.
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* Apart from being anaemic and measuring small, no. I had to have extra scans, one of my midwives suggested the second extra scan was because in the first her femur was a lot shorter than average.


*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* 5 days early 
*Who were your birthing partners?:* My OH. 
*What type of birth did you have?:* Normal
*What pain relief did you receive?:* Gas and air
*How much did your baby weigh?: *6lb 6oz

*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Breastfed her first feed, but couldn't get to grips with it when I was left alone so she's bottle fed now.
*If bottle-feeding why?:* Couldn't get to grips with breastfeeding 
*How old is your baby now?* 6 months 
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* Sitting up unaided
*How do you find being a mummy?:* Found it easier than most I think
*Do you want more children, when?: * Yes, within the next 3 years, if I can convince OH :haha:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Your Name: Nicole
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16
Age you were when you gave birth: 17
How far along were you when you found out?: 9 weeks 
Was your baby planned?: definitely not . 
If not, how did it happen?: condom broke -_-
Who was with you when you found out?: just me by my lonesome 
How did you feel?: stunned. 
Who did you tell first?: one of my close friends at the time , adam .
How did your parents react?: they were just as stunned as i was
How did your OH react?: supportive. 
How did your friends react?: my close friends were supportive. other people were mean . oh well .
How did your plans change?: moved back home , wanted to go to school .
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? tired , fat . lol 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? found out 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: boy 
How did you feel when you found out?: was so excited ! 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? none 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 12 days late . 
Who were your birthing partners?: my mommy 
What type of birth did you have?: vaginal o;
What pain relief did you receive?: epidural and nubaine and gravol
How much did your baby weigh?: 8 pounds 7 ounces


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottle 
If bottle-feeding why?: breast didnt work for either of us/;
How old is your baby now? 7 and a half months 
What milestones have they recently achieved?: has 2 teeth , creeps , crawls , stands for a minute , waves bye bye plays patty cake 
How do you find being a mummy?: it was the best thing that ever happened to me and my parents say the same thing ! my daughter is the most amazing perfect beautiful person and i wouldnt change being a YOUNG mom for the world :) 
Do you want more children, when?: not sure .. i do but i dont . i want more cus i LOVE being pregnant , but i dont because im just getting past the sleepless nights the constant crying and getting over recovery (which was hell) and dont want cianna to be like 15 when i have another lol


----------



## fl00b

Your Name: Georgie
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17
Age you were when you gave birth: 18
How far along were you when you found out?: 4 weeks and 2 days :)
Was your baby planned?: Nope
If not, how did it happen?: sex... :haha:
Who was with you when you found out?: took the test at the bus station and put it in my bag until i got home! :haha:
How did you feel?: happy but worried tbh
Who did you tell first?: My best friend and then my OH 
How did your parents react?: anything but pleased!
How did your OH react?: freaked out. 
How did your friends react?: some were really happy for me, my 6th form friends spread it round the school though.
How did your plans change?: yeah, dropped out of 6th form + took the year out. i'm not enrolled on a childcare college course which i LOVE. :D
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? really started to enjoy it when i was 6th months gone!


Did you stay team yellow or find out? found out :)
Did you have a preference to the gender?: a girl! so happy i have a little boy now though :)
How did you feel when you found out?: bit disappointed but looking back on it now i'm so happy i had a boy :)
Did you have any pregnancy complications? nope


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 6 days late 
Who were your birthing partners?: My mom 
What type of birth did you have?: normal
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air and then pethedine
How much did your baby weigh?: 8lb


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottles
If bottle-feeding why?: i couldn't be doing with breastfeeding, especially starting college when he was 9 weeks old
How old is your baby now? 3 months
What milestones have they recently achieved?: he's starting to hit toys :D
How do you find being a mummy?: i love it 
Do you want more children, when?: 3 or 4 to say the least! OH doesn't agree though :/


----------



## ClairAye

*Your Name:* Clair
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 16
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 17 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* 4-5 weeks?
*Was your baby planned?:* No, but wouldn't change things for the world!
*If not, how did it happen?:* Not using condoms as often as we should have!
*Who was with you when you found out?:* OH :) 
*How did you feel?:* Terrified, upset, happy, anxious.. Every emotion! Haha
*Who did you tell first?*: My best friend 
*How did your parents react?:* Not well at all! 
*How did your OH react?:* Cried, gave me a hug, after our first drs appointment outside he got all excited saying 'We're going to be parents!' :cloud9: 
*How did your friends react?:* Some good, some bad.. Meh!
*How did your plans change?:* Tbh I didn't have any plans at the time :shrug: 
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?:* Started getting so happy and excited! :)


*Did you stay team yellow or find out?:* Team :yellow: ! :thumbup:
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* Yes, I needed a boy :dohh:
*How did you feel when you found out?:* Really excited even though I was really drugged up! Haha
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?:* Just SPD, measuring a max of 5cm ahead at 37 weeks!


*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* 1 day late! :) 
*Who were your birthing partners?: *OH and mum during labour then OH during delivery due to going to theatre
*What type of birth did you have?: *Forceps
*What pain relief did you receive?: *Morphine x2, G&A for about 14 hours :haha: and epidural and an epidural top-up which both failed!
*How much did your baby weigh?:* 8lb 2 & 3/4oz :flower: 


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: *Expressed milk for two weeks roughly with formula top-ups, now just formula.
*If bottle-feeding why?:* Formula first as I got put south so didn't have my breast pump, then after a couple of weeks my milk dried up :nope: 
*How old is your baby now?:* 4 and a half months! :flower:
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* Rolling front-to-back and back-to-front and sitting un-aided for a few seconds! :)
*How do you find being a mummy?:* Hard, stressful and the most amazing thing in the world <3 
*Do you want more children, when?:* Yes, within 2ish years I think!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Your Name: Laura 
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17 , 19 , 21
Age you were when you gave birth: 18 , 19 ,  will be 21
How far along were you when you found out?: 8-9 weeks , 4-5 weeks , 5 weeks
Was your baby planned?: yes - NTNP , yes , yes
If not, how did it happen?: N/A
Who was with you when you found out?: OH , OH , OH
How did you feel?: excited, nervous, scared , happy , scared, happy
Who did you tell first?: OH then friend , OH & a friend , OH & a friend
How did your parents react?: Badly , OK , OK
How did your OH react?: happy , happy, had a big grin , a little worried, but happy
How did your friends react?: All- mostly positive - thought most that I still had were aware of plans
How did your plans change? They didn't really. I've always wanted to be a young mum and had sort of always planned that in my head. I was working as a sales assistant when I was pregnant with my first which I went on maternity leave and quit at the end of my maternity leave. The rest has been same old. I've not got into my head what ELSE I want to be other than a mother. 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? All - Mixed array of emotions, as pregnancy does to you. Loved feeling movements etc. 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out - girl , found out - boy , staying team yellow :happydance:
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No, but was convinced she was a boy :dohh: , yeah, we hoped for a boy , not really, as long as we have a healthy bouncing baby
How did you feel when you found out?: ALL - buzzing :D
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Anaemia - iron tablets, Possible breech baby at 33 weeks, turned by 37 weeks , mild SPD , nothing so far.. FX'd!


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 11 days late , ON TIME! , TBA
Who were your birthing partners?: OH , OH , FX'd OH
What type of birth did you have?: Natural vaginal - small tear , water birth , Hoping for another water birth 
What pain relief did you receive?: birthing pool, gas & air , gas & air, birthing pool , Hoping for just gas & air and birthing pool again
How much did your baby weigh?: 7lb 12oz , 7lb 7oz , TBA


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfed - 7 months , Breastfed - 11 months , Hoping to breastfeed
If bottle-feeding why?: N/A
How old is your baby now? 3 years 2 months , (nearly) 21 months , Still cooking: currently at 15w 5d
What milestones have they recently achieved?: walks, talks clearly, potty trained during the day, uses cutlery etc , walks, talks etc  , N/A
How do you find being a mummy?: LOVE IT! It definately has it's tough moments mind. 
Do you want more children, when?: After my next, not sure. Perhaps one more, but I'm satisfied with three, financially I don't think it would be sensible to go for another.


----------



## Radiance

Your Name: Kimberlee
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 15,17
Age you were when you gave birth: 16,17
How far along were you when you found out?: 5 months, 3 weeks

Was your baby planned?: Yes, NTNP, our second was a surprise :)
If not, how did it happen?: We were on birth control and wore condoms every time! Only one broke. 
Who was with you when you found out?: My best friend, fiance
How did you feel?: So so happy and in love!
Who did you tell first? My best friend, fiance, and my sister/best friend!
How did your parents react?: Worried! Happy, surprised. 
How did your OH react?: Scared, shocked, happy
How did your friends react?: Couldn't believe it and couldn't wait!
How did your plans change?: They didn't.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Happy!!

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Had to find out!
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No :)

How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited!

Did you have any pregnancy complications? First baby (daughter) perfect pregnancy! Second baby (son)- had heavy bleeding the whole time, amniotic fluid leaking, placenta abruption, and dilation early! Very hard pregnancy!


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 2 weeks late, 4 weeks early.
Who were your birthing partners?: My fiance, 2 best friends, mom, grandma, MIL
What type of birth did you have?: Natural, My son was almost a emergency c-section!
What pain relief did you receive?: With my son I had to have oxygen (I started passing in and out)
How much did your baby weigh?: 9 pounds, 8 pounds 3 ounces


Did you breastfeed or bottle feed?: Breastfed for 6 weeks, breastfed 7 months
If bottle-feeding why?: Didn't have enough milk 
How old is your baby now? 22 months, 8.5 months
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Talking in sentences, counting to 10, knows most shapes and colors, puts on shoes and clothes. My son.. 4 teeth! Starting to walk and talking :)
How do you find being a mummy?: This is what I have always wanted! Love it!
Do you want more children, when?: Yes, we are trying to wait about 3 years!


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## Ittybittyx

Your Name: Heather
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 18
Age you were when you gave birth: 19
How far along were you when you found out?: around 4-5 weeks.
Was your baby planned?: Yes she was!
If not, how did it happen?: ---
Who was with you when you found out?: my mom & OH we're in the house waiting to find out.
How did you feel?: disbelief because it took a year, excited, happy, nervous. 
Who did you tell first?: OH waiting on the bed. I showed him the test and he thought it said negative at first and got sad lol.
How did your parents react?: They were excited because my mom knew I was trying. My dad was excited to be a grandfather.
How did your OH react?: very excited he ran out of the house to drive to his parents work to tell them :)
How did your friends react?: just as good as everyone else, although their opinion isn't needed. My life, my decisions. 
How did your plans change?: Nothing changed because it was planned.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Awful, only because my body was in so much pain. I had a large baby.
Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out. There was no way I couldn't find out I was dying to know!
Did you have a preference to the gender?: I was hoping for a girl, but would be happy with either.
How did you feel when you found out?: I was scared that she would come out a boy after buying her a lot of pink! Lol. 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Nope, just hospitalized in the beginning for bad acid reflux.
Did your baby arrive early or late?: 1 week late exactly.
Who were your birthing partners?: No one, ended up needing a csection because she wouldn't fit :(. I was dying to go natural.
What type of birth did you have?: Csection. 
What pain relief did you receive?: Epidural.
How much did your baby weigh?: 9lbs, 1oz.
Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfed for 2 days and it wasn't working I was in so much pain, then switched to bottles.
If bottle-feeding why?: Already explained.
How old is your baby now? 7 months next week!
What milestones have they recently achieved?: crawling, holding on to furniture and sitting on her knees, & saying baabaa.
How do you find being a mummy?: Easy until I got pregnant again, so now I'm very tired which makes it hard.
Do you want more children, when?: Yes, I'm due again in March!


----------



## Julian.Elsa

*Your Name:* El (Elsa)
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 17
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 17
*How far along were you when you found out?:* 6weeks
*Was your baby planned?:* no!
*If not, how did it happen?:* (PLS DON'T JUGDE US) we have meet that morning and we spent the day together and then it happened
*Who was with you when you found out?:* me
*How did you feel?:* nervous
*Who did you tell first?*: no one, but I spent the day with DF and his family and I was always getting headaches and having to stop and then when we got home, DF and his mum were talking and she said "..... and u got ur 17 yr old girlfriend pregnant." So...
*How did your parents react?:* shock and angry
*How did your OH react?:* excited and nervous
*How did your friends react?:* excited and shock(/angry)
*How did your plans change?:* not much as I did not have plans lol
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? * nervous and excited for the furture!


*Did you stay team yellow or find out? * find out
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* no
*How did you feel when you found out?:* excited!
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* not really apart from parents kicking me out 

*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* on her due date?!
*Who were your birthing partners?:* DF and his mum
*What type of birth did you have?:* natural/vaginal
*What pain relief did you receive?*: none
*How much did your baby weigh?:*5:36kgs


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* breastfeed
*If bottle-feeding why?:*
*How old is your baby now?* 6months! :cry:
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* crawling 
*How do you find being a mummy?:*exciting
*Do you want more children, when?: * no more for now!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Your Name: Rebecca
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17
Age you were when you gave birth: A few weeks before turning 18.
How far along were you when you found out?: It was really early, a few days after my period was due, so about 4 weeks? :shrug:
Was your baby planned?: Nope, wasn't protecting though.
If not, how did it happen?: From being silly and not using any protection! 
Who was with you when you found out?: Just me and the toilet :haha:
How did you feel?: Surprised, disbelief, excited, nervous, scared, happy- a whole lot of emotions!
Who did you tell first?: My best friend, mum & then FOB.
How did your parents react?: They were shocked but very supportive. 
How did your OH react?: Wasn't with him at the time, but he was in disbelief.
How did your friends react?: My best friend was great, said she'd support me all the way.
How did your plans change?: I didn't get to finish my year at college.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Very up & down, had mixed emotions all the time. When I found out I was having a girl I was over the moon. Towards the end I felt it dragged, I just couldn't wait to meet Amelia-Rose.
Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out, I wanted to stay team yellow but didn't have the will power!
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No, not really, although I think deep down I did want a girl.
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited, I couldn't wait to start buying pink!
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Yes loads, caught a water infection so had a week long stay in hospital for that at 27 weeks. Was told at 32 weeks I had caught CMV whilst being pregnant, all the doctors said there was a 90% chance Amelia-Rose would be disabled, had a scan every week to check her organs, growth & brain, also had an amnio done. My pregnancy was hell towards the end. :nope:
Did your baby arrive early or late?: Nearly 2 weeks early due to me requesting an induction.
Who were your birthing partners?: My mum.
What type of birth did you have?: Natural
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air and I didn't have that until I was 9cm!
How much did your baby weigh?: 6lb 12oz :cloud9:
Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottle.
If bottle-feeding why?: Tried breastfeeding for ages and Amelia-Rose just wouldn't latch on. Had so many midwifes trying to help me! :dohh:
How old is your baby now? Five months, where does the time go!?
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Smiling, laughing, rolling over.
How do you find being a mummy?: It's hard at times but so amazing. Wouldn't change it for the world.
Do you want more children, when?: Yes and when Amelia-Rose is about 2/3.

:flower:


----------



## JaylensMummy

Your Name: Abby
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16 
Age you were when you gave birth: 17. 
How far along were you when you found out?: 4 Weeks
Was your baby planned?: No 
If not, how did it happen?: No contraception. Lol
Who was with you when you found out?: My cousin & friend 
How did you feel?: Shocked, scared, nervous, happy
Who did you tell first?: My mom 
How did your parents react?: My mom said she'd support me no matter what. Took my dad a while to get round it all. 
How did your OH react?: He left me & cut of all contact. 
How did your friends react?: Very shocked 
How did your plans change?: Was at college, obviously had to stop for a while 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? I was in a very bad place, cut off contact from a lot of people. 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No
How did you feel when you found out?: Over the moom
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Strep B, Rhesus negative blood, SPD, Gallstones. 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 13 days late 
Who were your birthing partners?: My mom 
What type of birth did you have?: Emergency c section 
What pain relief did you receive?: Pethidine (didnt do anything!) gas & air, epidural. 
How much did your baby weigh?: 9lb 7oz 


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottles 
If bottle-feeding why?: personal reasons 
How old is your baby now? 11 months! 
What milestones have they recently achieved?: crawling, learning words & actions, teeth, starting to stand 
How do you find being a mummy?: Hard but worth it
Do you want more children, when?: Yes in about 5 years


----------



## KatVM

Your Name: Katrina
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17
Age you were when you gave birth: 17.
How far along were you when you found out?: 4 Weeks
Was your baby planned?: NTNP
If not, how did it happen?: No birth control
Who was with you when you found out? Mother
How did you feel?: Shocked, scared, nervous, happy
Who did you tell first?: Brother
How did your parents react?: My mom laughed at me! but was supportive
How did your OH react?: Told me he would support me no matter what i decided.
How did your friends react?: Upset
How did your plans change?: Graduating with friends
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Stressed but happy.


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Team yellow! :)
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No, but had a feeling it was a boy!
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy! although i was half asleep/ drowsy
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Low lying placenta 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 5 days late
Who were your birthing partners?: My mom and boyfriend
What type of birth did you have?: Vaginal
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air
How much did your baby weigh?: 8lbs 4 ozs


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottles - Breast milk!
If bottle-feeding why?: Pumped breast milk - unable to latch
How old is your baby now? 2 months
What milestones have they recently achieved?: cooing, looking around, almost rolling from back to tummy 
How do you find being a mummy?: Hard but worth it
Do you want more children, when?: Yes in about 3 years


----------



## xxchloexx

Your Name: Chloe
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 19
Age you were when you gave birth: 19
How far along were you when you found out?: I was about 2-3 weeks.
Was your baby planned?: No , best surprise ever! 
If not, how did it happen?: God sent me a gift :)
Who was with you when you found out?: Me and Oh
How did you feel?: Shocked,Excited,Scared,Nervous,Happy.
Who did you tell first?: Girl I was living with in Aus.
How did your parents react?: They were great and told me they would be there for me no matter what. 
How did your OH react?: Great told me there was nothing we could do now and we will be fine.
How did your friends react?: They were shocked but supportive.
How did your plans change?:Had to leave Australia and come home to Ireland.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?I loveddd being pregnant i loved the closeness of having baby growing , and i loved strangers asking me about the baby. It was the best time.


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out.
Did you have a preference to the gender?: Yeah I wanted a girl :)
How did you feel when you found out?: Over the moon i was convinced i was having a boy. 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? None at all. 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 4 weeks early! 
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH. 
What type of birth did you have?: normal.
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air and the epidural.
How much did your baby weigh?: 7 lb 3 oz


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottle fed.
If bottle-feeding why?: just what worked better for us.
How old is your baby now? 8 and a half months.
What milestones have they recently achieved?: trying to crawl , says dada , claps hands , says bye and waves her hands, gives hugs.
How do you find being a mummy?: its hard at times but its very rewarding.
Do you want more children, when?:yeah maybe in a year or 2.


----------



## MummyBaron

*Your Name:* Meghann
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 15 & 18
*Age you were when you gave birth:* Just turned 16 & this time I will be 19. 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* 4 weeks due to being on the pill, when I took my weeks break and didn't bleed I knew but didn't test for another week.
With the second I was 3 and 1/2 weeks pregnant (very early positive just had a feeling)
*Was your baby planned?:* I was on the pill, so nope first one wasn't, second one was due to being advised to have a baby sooner rather than later due to medical reasons.
*If not, how did it happen?:* I didn't find out till after but the pill also failed for my mum and she got pregnant with me. So it obviously isn't effective on us! 
*Who was with you when you found out?:* First time was just me, second time my little one :D 
*How did you feel?:* Surprised, nervous, scared and completely gutted the first time. The second time I was over the moon as it took ages. 
*Who did you tell first?:* My best friend, brother and then my Dad with my first. Second I told my partner and then my best friend. 
*How did your parents react?:* Shocked as they knew I was on the pill. Mum was very supportive my dad was really upset as I was his baby.. The second pregnancy I didn't have contact with my mum and my dad just said "it's your life" but he's not impressed. 
*How did your OH react?: *First time I didn't have one. Second time, shocked as it had taken so long, as soon as it sunk in he was over the moon. 
*How did your friends react?:* First time, shocked and found it all very intriguing. Second time everyone was really pleased for us. 
*How did your plans change?: *I actually finished high school and managed to do my GCSE's instead of failing (like I would of done before) Having kids didn't change my plans as I couldn't do college or university anyway due to my medical issues.
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?* I have suffered with mental health issues for awhile, but despite everything I was pretty much stable. I just got really excited with the arrival of my little one. In this pregnancy i'm now 30 weeks and it's been awful struggling more and more and i'm in so much pain.



*Did you stay team yellow or find out?:* Found out both times, it's easier with money and being prepared to know so you can enjoy it once their here.
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* I wanted a boy first and he was. This time I thought I was having a boy, but it was a girl. I'm chuffed as can't have anymore.
*How did you feel when you found out?:* Happy both times.


*Did you have any pregnancy complications?* Not with my first but this time I have complications from the medication I have to take and am having a c-section because of them.. Also having SPD this time makes everything worse.
*Did your baby arrive early or late?:* My little boy arrived 13 days late after induction and this time she will be around 6-4 days early (due to c-section)
[B}Who were your birthing partners?:[/B] First time my mum, this time my partner. 
*What type of birth did you have?:* Natural first time. (caused damage) so c-section this time.
*What pain relief did you receive?:* Gas and air, then had to have an epidural as I wasn't progressing and they felt I may of needed an emergency c-section so they did the epidural to be safe. After a few hours rest I started progressing and baby was much happier.
*How much did your baby weigh?*: 8 lb 4 ounces and she is expected to be around the same weight. (I'm hoping she's a little smaller as am really struggling carrying the extra baby weight this time.)


*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Breastfed for 3 months then bottles. Hoping the breastfeed longer this time but may not be able to due to the medication.
*If bottle-feeding why?:* Because I needed help, my little boy was starting to feed constantly and wasn't filling up so I moved to bottles so others could take over. 
*How old is your baby now? *3 years old now. 
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* He's started pre school :') 
*How do you find being a mummy?:* Hardest thing in the world. It's very scary always feel i'm doing something wrong. But I wouldn't change any of it. 
*Do you want more children, when?: *I would of liked another child but due to medical reasons it's not a good idea. So two is fine :D


----------



## dudettex

Your Name: keirstin
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17 almost 18
Age you were when you gave birth: 18
How far along were you when you found out?: 5 weeks 
Was your baby planned?: nope
If not, how did it happen?: doctors said i had hormone problems couldn't get pregnant so i'd have unprotected sex but near the time I was already pregnant ( i didn't know though) they said it was an error and everything is normal. YEAH.
Who was with you when you found out?: my friend 
How did you feel?: shocked overwhelmed, i honestly didn't know how to feel
Who did you tell first?: my friend who was with me.
How did your parents react?: they were overwhelmed but very supportive they said they'll be there no matter what
How did your OH react?: overwhelmed as well, we were on super bad terms when i found out and he didn't think it was his either and all, but we're all good now
How did your friends react?: they were all shocked but weirdly happy lol
How did your plans change?: i didn't really have any plans but living my drunk and high teenage life, which that changed. 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? everything would get so tiring and overwhelming, having to do this and can't do that, and me and OH were having lots of rocky moments but everything turned out perfect
 
Did you stay team yellow or find out? found out
Did you have a preference to the gender?: i wanted a boy but ended up being a girl but when I found out I was very happy either way, couldn't ask for a better baby :)
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy
Did you have any pregnancy complications? no, only a UTI. lol


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 6 days late
Who were your birthing partners?: oh and mom
What type of birth did you have?: vaginal
What pain relief did you receive?: some IV thing and epidural
How much did your baby weigh?: 7lb 2 oz


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottle
If bottle-feeding why?: because people kept saying it'd take much longer to breast feed to fill her up, and it's just more comfortable for me because I don't want to breastfeed in public or infront of people lol, bottlefeeding is just much better in my opinion for many reasons
How old is your baby now? 1 month tomorrow !:)
What milestones have they recently achieved?: she lifts her head up much better and keeps it up for a while and shes getting much better at smiling :)
How do you find being a mummy?: hard at times but amazing 
Do you want more children, when?: maybe 1 more, in 4 years or so


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Your name: Eloise :)
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16 
Age you were when you gave birth: 17
How far along were you when you found out?: I was about 6 weeks. 
Was your baby planned?: Yes :) 
If not, how did it happen?: Had sex. 
Who was with you when you found out?: My mum bought me some pregnancy tests and I went straight to the bathroom so just me and the toilet :) ! 
How did you feel?: I remember being scared to do the test because I wanted to be pregnant so I was scared about if it came back negative again but something just felt different this time, The line that says your pregnant came up first and it was SO dark it was darker than the other line I remember shouting Oh fuck! And running downstairs to show my mum :)
Who did you tell first?: My mum and brothers, My mum was going to pick my ex up half an hour after I told her and she said it was really hard not to say anything to him in the car :) 
How did your parents react? : Both very happy and excited to be grandparents :)
How did your OH react?: He really suprised me, we both were trying for a baby so I thought he would be so happy but at first he freaked out and kept saying 'I'm leaving, I'm leaving'. But after a few hours it sunk in and he was over the moon :) 
How did your friends react?: None of them wanted to know me, they all dropped me. 
How did your plans change?: I've always wanted to be a mum so everything was going according to plan :) ! 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Scared, Overwhelmed, down at times, excited, sick of waiting, SO happy , glowing , I loved being pregnant! 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out :) 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: I always wanted a girl :)
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited, I went out straight after and bought looads of pink :)
Did you have any pregnancy complications? I had Hypermesis Gravadarium reeally bad, I nearly lost my daughter it was horrible, and I hate extreme itching I remember it kept me awake all night once and all I did was cry. 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 6 days early :)
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH. 
What type of birth did you have?: Emergency Cesarean. 
What pain relief did you receive?: Spinal. 
How much did your baby weigh?: 7lb 1oz :) 


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfed for a day but then she wouldn't latch at all no matter what I tried , all the midwives tried the lactation consultant tried in the end she was starving and her blood sugar was getting low so I gave her a bottle. I was gutted , I felt so cheated I have a pump the lot, I will defiantly breastfeed next time :) !
If bottle-feeding why?: it was best for us :)
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Smiling, Giggling , teething and she's so close to rolling over!
How do you find being a mummy?: Stressfull but I love every second :)
Do you want more children, when?: Right now I'm So broody but I won't be having anymore for a good few years yet.


----------



## UniqueMum92

Your Name: Jaz
Age you were when you fell pregnant: just turned 17 2 days before 
Age you were when you gave birth: A few weeks before turning 17 
How far along were you when you found out?: 6/7 weeks
Was your baby planned?: Not at all, i was just silly 
If not, how did it happen?: not liking condoms :)
Who was with you when you found out?: Just me 
How did you feel?: excited & scared
Who did you tell first?: my OH that was in college a 20 second walk from the mcdonalds toilets :winkwink:
How did your parents react?: shocked! but took it well 
How did your OH react?: at first hell no, (we had broke up the week before, but regardless we always knew we were ment to be so he was happy we were getting back together
How did your friends react?: i have no friends :blush:
How did your plans change?: had to quit college as it was dangerous (working with horses)
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? so happy i loved every moment id do it again

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out, 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No, 
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited,
Did you have any pregnancy complications? high blood pressure, constant growth scans,

Did your baby arrive early or late?: 3 weeks early
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH. 
What type of birth did you have?: normal
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air, 
How much did your baby weigh?: 4lb 14oz  


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: tried BF but he wouldnt latch
If bottle-feeding why?:he wouldnt latch. 
How old is your baby now? 2
What milestones have they recently achieved?: copying everything :dohh:
How do you find being a mummy?: best thing in the world
Do you want more children, when?: yes 2 more, ASAP if it was just up to me


----------



## aidensxmomma

Your Name: Terah
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16, 17, 19
Age you were when you gave birth: 16, 18, 20
How far along were you when you found out?: Around 10-12 weeks (I can't remember for sure), 3w1d, 2w6d (I found out really early)
Was your baby planned?: No, No (although I wanted to get pregnant), Yes
If not, how did it happen?: from being dumb and not using birth control, from a mess-up with my birth control pill
Who was with you when you found out?: Me, the nursing staff, and the police (long, long story); Just me; Me and FOB.
How did you feel?: scared, shocked, happy, sad, excited - for all three of them
Who did you tell first?: My mom; FOB; FOB
How did your parents react?: my mom was really supportive and my dad was pissed; my mom was pissed and my dad was supportive; and my family was all supportive.
How did your OH react?: He was shocked, scared, happy, sad, excited...same as me pretty much.
How did your friends react?: They were all nice the first time but then by the second time, I didn't have many friends left. The third time my friends were all happy and supportive.
How did your plans change?: I didn't go away to college like a lot of people do, but I didn't really have a plan in place yet, so nothing really changed, ya know? I just adapted my plan to include my kids.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? It was definitely up and down for all three pregnancies. Some days I was elated other days I was scared and nervous. But overall, I was really happy.

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out; Found out; Team yellow until my 20 week scan. :haha:
Did you have a preference to the gender?: I wanted a girl but was so excited to have a son first; I wanted a girl; I wanted another girl. 
How did you feel when you found out?: So estatic. I loved the idea of having a son first; I was very happy because I would have a son and daughter; and I was happy to be adding another girl to our family
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Not really, Aiden measured small for a while but he was born perfectly fine; Mady was breech and almost had to be born by c-section; There was a chance I was going to miscarry Sera the first few weeks, then they thought she was a twin because I was measuring big.


Did your baby arrive early or late?: Early; Early; Late
Who were your birthing partners?: My mom and FOB; My best friend and FOB; FOB
What type of birth did you have?: Uncomplicated vaginal delivery for all three.
What pain relief did you receive?: IV Meds (Stadol); IV Meds (Stadol); Nothing
How much did your baby weigh?: 6lb 6oz; 8lbs 10oz; 7lb 12oz


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottlefed; Breastfed for three months then switched to bottles; Breastfed for three weeks then switched to bottles.
If bottle-feeding why?: I didn't want to breastfeed; I got depressed breastfeeding so I switched; and I got depressed and Sera had reflux so the formula stayed down better
How old is your baby now? 4 years; 3 years; would be 10 months.
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Starting school, learning his ABCs, writing his name; Learning how to count (properly :haha: ), learning her ABCs, becoming very talkative
How do you find being a mummy?: It's absolutely amazing. Some days it's hard but I wouldn't change it for the world.
Do you want more children, when?: Yes, two more. I am WTT until next year. Then I'll probably try again another two years after that.


----------



## ashleypauline

Your name: Ashley 
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 18
Age you were when you gave birth: 19
How far along were you when you found out?: I was about 4.5 weeks. 
Was your baby planned?: noo 
If not, how did it happen?: Had sex. 
Who was with you when you found out?: just me 
How did you feel?: I was sooo scared! i didnt know what to do, i just sat and cried in my car. i couldnt believe it happened 
Who did you tell first?: best friend rachel, my cousin kyla, my cousin amanda and then cousin ceara and then friend paige 
How did your parents react? : mom was upset at first and so was dad but they became super supportive <3
How did your OH react?: he acted really excited...HA 
How did your friends react?: they were all excited for me...funny how after the baby is here they leave though. 
How did your plans change?: I just had to take a semester off school but i was born to be a mom so nothing really has changed much =] ! 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? scared, amazing, ready for it to be done with haha, nervous, but really excited 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: I actually really wanted a boy 
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited, I went out straight after and registered for all my boy things! 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? nope =] just had contractions from 32-42weeks lol. 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 1 week and 5 days late 
Who were your birthing partners?: Sperm donor, mom, cousin Kyla. 
What type of birth did you have?: vaginal. 
What pain relief did you receive?: epidural. 
How much did your baby weigh?: 8lb 2oz 


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: bottle fed from day one
If bottle-feeding why?: it was best for us and he was always a hungrier baby 
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Smiling, Giggling , teething, babbling, rolling over, sitting unaided, and so close to crawling!!
How do you find being a mummy?: Stressfull but I love every second 
Do you want more children, when?: Right now I'm So broody but I won't be having anymore for a good longgg time lol :thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'll just do this for my 1st pregnancy saying as no2 is still waiting to be born :haha:

Your Name: Anneliese
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 19
Age you were when you gave birth: 5 days after my 20th
How far along were you when you found out?: 8 weeks
Was your baby planned?: We were NTNP so yes :shrug:
If not, how did it happen?: see above
Who was with you when you found out?: OH
How did you feel?: excited & scared
Who did you tell first?: OH, best friend
How did your parents react? They were shocked, very supportive though. The house was awkward for about a week but we got through it.
How did your OH react?: brilliantly actually :)
How did your friends react?: mostly thrilled for me, especially my best friend who already had 2 kids at the time. Other friends just fell out of touch by the 11th week.
How did your plans change?: had to take a gap year from uni
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Nervous I suppose? I was very impatient for his birth!

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out.
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No.
How did you feel when you found out?: nervous & excited.
Did you have any pregnancy complications?: suspected preeclampsia which turned out to be proteinuria in my 40th week, resulted in an induction.

Did your baby arrive early or late?: 1 day late
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH & mum
What type of birth did you have?: Vaginal
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air, diamorphene, epidural (didn't work)
How much did your baby weigh?: 8lbs 1.5oz


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: both
If bottle-feeding why?: switched to bottle as I was very run down & ill and it was making me very emotional.
How old is your baby now? 26 months
What milestones have they recently achieved?: sitting, rolling, crawling, walking, talking... I can now hold a conversation with him to some extent
How do you find being a mummy?: amazing!!
Do you want more children, when?: I'm pregnant with no2 but no more after this one.


----------



## littlemommy

Your Name: Desiree
Age you were when you fell pregnant: like 2weeks before turning 18
Age you were when you gave birth: 18. 
How far along were you when you found out?: 6weeks 2days 
Was your baby planned?: No but shes been my world ever since i found out! 
If not, how did it happen?: the Depo Shot failed during the 2nd month!
Who was with you when you found out?: Me and my doctor
How did you feel?: Surprised, Scared, Worried, Excited, Happy, Basically every emotion i could possibly feel along with butterflies in my belly!
Who did you tell first?: My OH, we kept it secret for a little bit 
How did your parents react?: My mom was happy, she said she actually had feeling i was before i even knew! OHs dad was upset but within a month he was happy and his mom was surprised but couldnt wait!
How did your OH react?: scared and nervous at first but then so excited and happy:) 
How did your friends react?: Everyone was basically supportive and couldnt wait
How did your plans change?: no university for me. but oh well:) We ended up moving out on our own alot quicker too! 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? up and down. I loved it at first then when i started to be to big for my clothes i started to cry that was hard for me. and the gestational diabetes wasnt to fun either


Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out, GIRL:) 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: Me and OH wanted a boy first but we were happy she was healthy
How did you feel when you found out?: happy couldnt wait to pick a name and shop! 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Not really, gestational diabetes and she was little so i was induced a few days early


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 4days early
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH. 
What type of birth did you have?: Natural no drugs:) 
What pain relief did you receive?: just walking birthing ball and holding on to OH
How much did your baby weigh?: 6lb even!  


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfed for a 3 months then had to switch to bottles due to severely cracked nipples i hated weaning her:( 
If bottle-feeding why?: cracked nipples and thrush hurt so bad together! 
How old is your baby now? 4months on the 18th of november! 
What milestones have they recently achieved?: skooching on the floor, holds her head up amazingly! coos, grabs plays:) 
How do you find being a mummy?: sometimes its a challenge but i love her so much and wouldnt change it for the world!
Do you want more children, when?: yes at least one more if not two! but ill wait another 3_5years first:)


----------



## Mummy1995

Your Name: Jess
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16
Age you were when you gave birth: 17 
How far along were you when you found out?: 3 weeks - day before my period was due, valentines day!
Was your baby planned?: No but I was desperate for a baby
If not, how did it happen?: Forgot my pill, FOB refused to use a condom
Who was with you when you found out?: Just me
How did you feel?: Excited and nervous
Who did you tell first?: FOB then my sister
How did your parents react?: Really well, just a bit worried for how things would pan out as mum was a teen mum
How did your OH react?: Told me to abort :/
How did your friends react?: Very supportive and excited 
How did your plans change?: They haven't, Ive just got a gorgeous girl to share the journey with! :D 
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Up and down, mostly up but got very down over FOBs attitude to it all

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out, I wanted to stay team yellow but was pressured by friends and family 
Did you have a preference to the gender?: Wanted a boy 
How did you feel when you found out?: Bit disappointed but after a while I was soo happy I was having a girl and couldn't imagine having a boy!
Did you have any pregnancy complications? Nope only problem was my waters went but had no contractions! 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 5 days early :) 
Who were your birthing partners?: My mum. 
What type of birth did you have?: Induction 
What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air and TENS
How much did your baby weigh?: 9lb 2oz!

Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfeeding 
If bottle-feeding why?: N/A
How old is your baby now? 2 Weeks 
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Latching and feeding well :)
How do you find being a mummy?: Tiring but the best thing in the world!
Do you want more children, when?: Limited myself to 4 more.. then I want to be a surrogate! Not sure when hopefully not too old, preferably when married :)

<3


----------



## MrsDani

Your Name: Dani
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 18 
Age you were when you gave birth: 19 
How far along were you when you found out?: 3 weeks 6 days I think.
Was your baby planned?: Yes
If not, how did it happen?: ^^^
Who was with you when you found out?: I was alone, then told DH a couple hours later. 
How did you feel?: excited, nervous, happy. 
Who did you tell first?: DH 
How did your parents react?: I never told my parents, DH's were happy.
How did your OH react?: Happy, excited, nervous. 
How did your friends react?: Everyone was happy for me.
How did your plans change?: Nothing really, besides taking a break from college.
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?: I was always really excited and happy. :)
Did you stay team yellow or find out? I found out at 18 weeks 6 days.
Did you have a preference to the gender?: No, not really. I thought he was a girl, DH secretly wanted a boy though.
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited. 
Did you have any pregnancy complications? No but the last few weeks i was measuring small.


Did your baby arrive early or late?: 1 day early. 
Who were your birthing partners?: My DH. 
What type of birth did you have?: All natural. ;)
What pain relief did you receive?: None! :)
How much did your baby weigh?: 7lb 3oz  


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Fully Breastfed and still going!
If bottle-feeding why?: ^^^
How old is your baby now? 4 1/2 months.
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Rolling over.
How do you find being a mummy?: Most rewarding experience ever. 
Do you want more children, when?: Yes and A.S.A.P.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Your Name: Kimberley
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 16 and 18
Age you were when you gave birth: 17 and will still be 18 when i have our boy 
How far along were you when you found out?: 6 weeks and not even a week lol
Was your baby planned?: Not really and this baby was planned
If not, how did it happen?: Didnt take my pill correctly
Who was with you when you found out?: Just me
How did you feel?: Surprised and an emotional wreck
Who did you tell first?: My mother, my partner with this one
How did your parents react?: Surprised but happy for me
How did your OH react?: Excited
How did your friends react?: Surprised but expected it!
How did your plans change?: They didnt really
Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out both times
Did you have a preference to the gender?: I really wanted two girls, i have one of each:)
How did you feel when you found out?: Happy and excited, nervous and anxious
Did you have any pregnancy complications? High blood pressure in labour
Did your baby arrive early or late?: Late
Who were your birthing partners?: My OH and mother
What type of birth did you have?: EMCS
What pain relief did you receive?: Morphine and epidural
How much did your baby weigh?: 9lbs 6oz
Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottle :(
If bottle-feeding why?: She wouldnt latch on
How old is your baby now? 14 months
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Everything
How do you find being a mummy?: The most rewarding job ever
Do you want more children, when?: Yes i want at least 4


----------



## wanaBmummy

Your Name: *Stevie*
Age you were when you fell pregnant: *21* 
Age you were when you gave birth: *22*
How far along were you when you found out?: *4 weeks* 
Was your baby planned?:*Yes. We had been NTNP for 6 months and it was our first month of TTC.* 
If not, how did it happen?: 
Who was with you when you found out?: *Hubby was in bed* 
How did you feel?: *Really happy but almost didn't believe it.* 
Who did you tell first?: *My husband of course lol*
How did your parents react?: *They were over the moon * 
How did your OH react?: *The same as me* 
How did your friends react?: *They were all really happy for us. My one friend said about time lol * 
How did your plans change?: *They didn't as she was planned*
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? *Loved every second of it (except the morning sickness)* 


Did you stay team yellow or find out? *We found out. Didn't have the patients not to*Did you have a preference to the gender?: *No but i knew she was a girl but hubby's family were convinced we were having a boy.*
How did you feel when you found out?: *Over the moon, a bit smug and really excited*
Did you have any pregnancy complications? *Nope i had an amazing pregnancy apart from the morning sickness. I'd do it all again tomorrow (bar the labour part)* 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: *Labour started on my due date (Tuesday) but she was born 2 days later (just literally Thusday)* 
Who were your birthing partners?: *My husband* 
What type of birth did you have?: *vaginal* 
What pain relief did you receive?: *Gas and air for the last 6 hours. Had to have an episiotomy without the local anesthetic *
How much did your baby weigh?: *7lb 10oz*


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: *Breastfed for the first 2 weeks. It really wasn't working out for us.*
If bottle-feeding why?: *It was the best decision for us both*
How old is your baby now? *2 weeks 3 days*
What milestones have they recently achieved?: *none yet but really looking forward to them*
How do you find being a mummy?: *Its the best thing ever and i feel like its what i'm supposed to be doing.* 
Do you want more children, when?: *I always wanted 2 or 3. I still would like another 1 but and as i said would be pregnant again quite happily. Labour however has put me right off so we'll see.*


----------



## mayb_baby

*Your Name:* Lorna 
*Age you were when you fell pregnant:* 18 
*Age you were when you gave birth:* 18 
*How far along were you when you found out?:* 4-5 weeks
*Was your baby planned?:* No as I miscarried less than 3 months previous and was trying to focus on my A Levels 
*If not, how did it happen?:* I was using the contraceptive patch and got really drunk on St Paddys day and well . . . :blush:
*Who was with you when you found out?:* Just me in the bathroom
*How did you feel?:* Shocked, disbelief, scared, upset
*Who did you tell first?:* My best friend then my OH. 
*How did your parents react?:* My mum was furious but got excited after I got good exam results and got into university and my dad was excited from the start lol
*How did your OH react?:* He was cross and upset as we had only got over our MC 
*How did your friends react?:* my best friend was so excited and yeah everyone was really happy for me.
*How did your plans change?:* Not a lot I put university off for a year and started in Sep 11 Michael was six months old, I moved out with OH 2 months before we had Michael.
*How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed?:* Up and down upset about missing 'the uni life' and lonely away from my family but excited to start my own and make our own traditions

*Did you stay team yellow or find out?:* Found out, I wanted to be prepared and we could clearly see his bits :haha:
*Did you have a preference to the gender?:* I wanted a boy so did OH but we didn't care too much all we wanted was a healthy baby 
*How did you feel when you found out?:* Happy and excited, I couldn't wait to start buying boy stuff
*Did you have any pregnancy complications?:* I had a lot of bleeding and thrush:blush:

*Did your baby arrive early or late?: *Three days late
*Who were your birthing partners?:* My OH
*What type of birth did you have?:* A scary one lol I had an episiotomy with no anesthetic or catheter 
*What pain relief did you receive?:* Gas and air
*How much did your baby weigh?:* 7lb:flower: 

*Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?:* Bottle Fed from birth
*If bottle-feeding why?:* I just wanted to
*How old is your baby now?:* Twenty two months! 
*What milestones have they recently achieved?:* Counting to 5, he can name all his Thomas engines 12 of them, has a huge word list, showing signs for potty training, knows all his body parts and is obsessed with the sky/stars/moon etc.
*How do you find being a mummy?:* Great and challenging 
*Do you want more children, when?:* One more in 2014


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Your Name: Britney
Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17, 19, maybe 19 again!
Age you were when you gave birth: 18, miscarriage at 19 and maybe 20!
How far along were you when you found out? 7 weeks, 5 days; in between 5-6 weeks, and I'll find out Friday!
Was your baby planned?: No, I wasn't really trying to prevent them though!!
If not, how did it happen?: Didn't try to prevent pregnancy
Who was with you when you found out?: Myself, every time.
How did you feel?: Shocked, somewhat disappointed in myself, excited, scared... Probably every emotion!
Who did you tell first?: My mother :/
How did your parents react?:They wouldn't even tell her they loved her until a year after, but they adore her now!
How did your OH react?: He was pretty excited!!
How did your friends react?: Shocked and disappointed but also very excited for me!
How did your plans change?: Not really... Everything just took a bit longer! I'm in college for paramedicine now!
How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? I got more and more excited!! Had some ups but definitely had some downs for sure. I didn't have a clue about what to do. My second pregnancy I was excited because I had chosen her adoptive family already and wanted to help them have their perfect angel :/


Did you stay team yellow or find out? I found out!
Did you have a preference to the gender?: Yes!! I wanted a girl!
How did you feel when you found out?: Very excited!!
Did you have any pregnancy complications?No! It all started going downhill after I was in labour! My second ended in miscarriage so obviously that one had complications...
Did your baby arrive early or late?: Late!
Who were your birthing partners?: My mom!
What type of birth did you have?: Vaginal
What pain relief did you receive?: Epidural!
How much did your baby weigh?: 7 lbs, 5 oz


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breast fed for 6 weeks and then dried up! :(
If bottle-feeding why?: Because I dried up!
How old is your baby now? 15 months!
What milestones have they recently achieved?: Crawling, walking, talking, etc.
How do you find being a mummy?: Really hard but rewarding!
Do you want more children, when?: Yes! In 4 years!! (4 before I'm 30!!)


----------



## SummerFairy

Your Name: Eve

Age you were when you fell pregnant: 17

Age you were when you gave birth:18 

How far along were you when you found out?: around 7 weeks

Was your baby planned?: No, not at all.

If not, how did it happen?: I snuck out with my best friend and went to a party. I chose to loose my virginity at that party and didn't take any precautions.

Who was with you when you found out?: My best friend and her mom

How did you feel?: Doomed because of how frowned upon sex out of wedlock is in my church.

Who did you tell first? My parents

How did your parents react?: Not well. 

How did your OH react?: Very well and we got to know each other and are dating now.

How did your friends react?: My church friends shunned me but my non-chruch friends were very supportive after I got them to believe me.

How did your plans change?: I've been shunned by the church so I'm no longer allowed to marry within my faith. My family disowned me. Now I don't really have a plan.

How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Up and down. I had a lot going on with my parents and the church. 

Did you stay team yellow or find out? Found out, I just couldn't wait.

Did you have a preference to the gender?: No but everyone thought she was a boy for the longest time.

How did you feel when you found out?: Shocked, excited, and happy.

Did you have any pregnancy complications? I had some preterm labor that had to be stopped.


Did your baby arrive early or late?: about a week early

Who were your birthing partners?: My OH and his mom

What type of birth did you have?: 100% natural

What pain relief did you receive?: None

How much did your baby weigh?: 6lb 4oz 


Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Breastfeeding currently

If bottle-feeding why?: n/a

How old is your baby now? almost 2 weeks 

What milestones have they recently achieved?: No major ones yet

How do you find being a mummy?: It's hard but it's what I was ment to do

Do you want more children, when?: Yes but I have no idea when.


----------



## mummyb1

Your Name: Ashlie

Age you were when you fell pregnant: 18

Age you were when you gave birth: 19

How far along were you when you found out?: About 5 weeksish 

Was your baby planned?: Not really planned but we wasn't preventing it 

Who was with you when you found out?: No one I was in the toilet at work!

How did you feel?: Shocked, happy, scared, overwhelmed, excited so many emotions.

Who did you tell first?: My fiance, then my Dad then my friend 

How did your parents react?: At first my dad was a bit shocked but that lasted for about 5 minutes then he was really excited and so supportive

How did your OH react?: He was over the moon he couldn't believe it 

How did your friends react?: My closest friend was more excited than me I think ha she couldn't wait to start shopping!

How did your plans change?: They didn't really change to much we just decided to put our wedding plans on hold for a while until Laila is a bit older so now she can be part of the day :)

How did you feel as your pregnancy progressed? Fat :haha: I was excited and couldn't wait then towards the end I started to get very sore and uncomfortable, but still loved every minute of having my little squidgy cooking inside it's an amazing thing


Did you stay team yellow or find out? We found out at our 20 week scan we had decided from day one that we wanted to find out 

Did you have a preference to the gender?: No we didn't mind as long as baby was healthy although everyone thought I was having a boy at first

How did you feel when you found out?: Shocked and so happy as everyone thought we was having a boy, I couldn't wait to tell everyone and start shopping

Did you have any pregnancy complications? I had PGP and preeclampsia in my last few weeks 


Did your baby arrive early or late?: I was induced 3 days early

Who were your birthing partners?: My OH, my Dad and my friend but only OH in the end.

What type of birth did you have?: Emergency cesarean 

What pain relief did you receive?: Gas and air to start with then nothing until I got the spinal

How much did your baby weigh?: 7lb 2oz 

Did you breastfeed or bottlefeed?: Bottle feeding

If bottle-feeding why?: Laila would not latch on I did try so many times while in hospital and even the nurses tried she just wouldn't I was quite upset as I really wanted to breastfeed but I had to do what was best for baby and I don't mind

How old is your baby now? 9 weeks & 2 days!!

What milestones have they recently achieved?: Smiling, giggling blowing bubbles and holding her head up, she has amazing head control

How do you find being a mummy?: It's hard but amazing and I love being a mummy 

Do you want more children, when?: Yes we would like one more but not for a good few years yet


----------

